# Twighlight Hack for 3.4 firmware... and WAD installer.



## iicanoteii (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a major question. I'm sure its been asked a lot.

My dumb ass updated my wii to 3.4 firmware.

I got the new Twighlight Hack beta2 to work, and it did install Homebrew.

But I cannot find a way to install WAD files to my wii!!!!

Will there be an updated WAD INSTALLER coming out soon ya think? Something by waninkoko? I know V.1.3 is out...

and I tried that, but it says, error -2011 something like that. And something about tickets when trying to install the WAD using Zelda hack.

Let me know if there is still a way... or if there will probably be a way soon?

THANKS SO MUCH. =)


----------



## whitegoose (Nov 25, 2008)

did you have any wads before hand?

you might need to downgrade first using the same method as the 3.3V2 downgrade and then install what ever you need to. then you should be able to go back up to 3.4 if you wish.


----------



## pika9323 (Nov 25, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=112945

That also works on 3.4.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 25, 2008)

Why did you post this in user submitted news? I mean, come on, this isn't meant for questions, and the new Twilight Hack for 3.4 is on the front page of GBAtemp!


----------

